# Hi Everyone



## fairyfeet (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi
I used to breed fancy mice abot 18 years ago, but we moved and my mice dwindled amidst lots of problems, I have decided to start again slowly, I have African Pygmy Hedgehogs, African pygmy mice, African pygmy dormice and harvest mice
I am absolutely loving having mice again, albeit the more unusul type this time.
I am hoping to be able to come to some of the shows again and when I have sorted out my proper mouse room I am hoping to get some fancys again


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome fairyfeet - that's a fine assortment of fauna. I am curious, are African Pygmy Hedgehogs difficult to look after?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## fairyfeet (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi again
Pygmy hedgehogs are not difficult to look after, being nocturnal they are excellent pets for anyone who works all day
They are quite affectionate too, but pricey
I have 3 females and a male they need daily handling so they dont get too huffy, but I figured my Grandson would never get to see one in his lifetime as they are so rare now and he loves them!
But I dont let him hold them, they can be quite prickly when they ball up, he loves the mice too, my harvest mice are the tamest though as all my others are nocturnal too


----------



## fairyfeet (Mar 9, 2010)

The pygmy dormice are closely related to squirrels, and literally look like minuature squirrels with big bush baby eyes, they are about 1 inch with big bushy tails that are about 2inches


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------

